# ¿como puedo crear un filtro para ver canales tv cable?



## blasterzero

hola soy nuevo aqui, y quiero saber como se puede crear un filtro para ver canales que solo se escuchan y no se ve imagen en la tv atraves del tv cable.

gracias.


----------



## juanfrancosorin

fijate si esto te sirve:
http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/video/tvdecod/index.htm


----------



## blasterzero

gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## juanfrancosorin

si lo llegas a armar y funciona o encontras otro que te aya funcionado hace el favor de postear .
Gracias


----------



## llunoll

la verdad que la tienen facil, yo vivo en el cu@#¬ del mundo donde nisiquiera tengo banda ancha por telefono, pero la tv por cable llega con canales "premiun" con codificacion digital y audio tambien. no tenemos el simple sistema de alterar el sincronismo e invertir el video. 

los videos cables de Bs As, estan en pañales con la codificacion. yo vivo a 90 km de la capital de Tucuman y  usa una avazada tecnica de codificacion.


----------



## Danyboy696

Hola, amplificadorando la pregunta que hicieron anteriormente...si es que yo cuento con el sistema de internet por cable que ofrece TV cable, ¿como puedo ver lo canales del TV cable en mi TV?, intenté conectando directamente el cable coaxial, pero no funcínó, incluso seleccioné todas las opciones que hay en el menú de la televisión para verlo correctamente y aún así no funciona. Si alguien sabe de algo...porfa ayudenme, gracias!


----------



## kratox

Danyboy696 si lo ke kieres es ver la tv con el cable de internet que te dan los del telecable, si se puede, aqunque no se de dónde eres, es el mismo cable coaxial basta con que lo quites de tu modem y lo insertes en la tv


----------



## eidtech

kratox dijo:
			
		

> Danyboy696 si lo ke kieres es ver la tv con el cable de internet que te dan los del telecable, si se puede, aqunque no se de dónde eres, es el mismo cable coaxial basta con que lo quites de tu modem y lo insertes en la tv



Eso se podra siempre y cuando la senal de Video sea analoga... si es digital necesitaras a fuerza un decodificador...


----------



## paulo369

"Eso se podra siempre y cuando la senal de Video sea analoga... si es digital necesitaras a fuerza un decodificador...""


q tal, tengo un problema, tengo conexión de internet por cable, hac unos dias tenia cable en la tv por el mismo cable de internet, y no pagaba por el servicio de cable, ahora hoy en la tarde vinieron nose q hicieron y ahora no puedo ver cable por la tv, dime ,.. en que consiste ese decodificador, es el mismo para captar canalesxxx????   agradeceria su respuesta...


----------



## jokingo

Pues un deco es un aparato que lee lan señales de entrada y las interpreta para sacar unas señales de salida que a nosotros nos interese.

El ejemplo mas basico de seria la interpretacion binaria para sacarla en decimal. Por ejemplo en la entrada le llegaria un numero en binario ( 0011 ) y sacaria por la salida el valor en decimal ( 3 ).


----------



## ajfa

Comentaste que fueron a hacer algo los empleados del cable, pero a dónde fueron, ¿A tu casa? o a donde está el poste, es importante, esque yo también tengo el servicio iternet y me llega la señal de cable, y aveces conecto mi TV al cable, pero tengo miedo de que me descubran.

El provedor se puede dar cuenta de que conecto mi TV al cable si solo tengo mi servicio de Internet????????????

PORFA.., AYUDEN....


----------



## piojoman

Los del cable lo que suelen hacer es ponerte un "filtro" o algo asi (cilindro) en el palo de luz donde estan todas las bocas.
A mi, me lo pusieron hace unos cuatro meses, y donde vivo antes las bocas estaban a dos metros de la puerta de mi casa y sacaron todo, asi que debe ser una nueva politica de los del cable!!!!.
Segun me comento un flaco, dice que lo que tienen los "filtros" esos son un/unas resistencias rodeadas de una bobina, pero nunca puede desarmar una.

Ajfa no te pueden decir nada los del cable porque ellos te dan la posibilidad de ver el cable, sin ese filtro, ellos son los culpables de que vos tengas cable... Seria algo parecido a que dejen en frente de la puerta de tu casa un millon de dolares. Si lo dejaron ahi, que culpa tenes.
Supuestamente no podrian darse cuenta.

Lo que yo queria saber si no hay forma de revertir ese efecto(no se ve nada) ... Ami me funcionan solo 4 canales de todas formas, los dos mas bajos y los dos mas altos!!!!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

paulo369 dijo:
			
		

> "Eso se podra siempre y cuando la senal de Video sea analoga... si es digital necesitaras a fuerza un decodificador...""
> 
> 
> q tal, tengo un problema, tengo conexión de internet por cable, hac unos dias tenia cable en la tv por el mismo cable de internet, y no pagaba por el servicio de cable, ahora hoy en la tarde vinieron nose q hicieron y ahora no puedo ver cable por la tv, dime ,.. en que consiste ese decodificador, es el mismo para captar canalesxxx????   agradeceria su respuesta...



Como se dieron cuenta los del telecable que esta usted haciendo eso?



			
				piojoman dijo:
			
		

> Ajfa no te pueden decir nada los del cable porque ellos te dan la posibilidad de ver el cable, sin ese filtro, ellos son los culpables de que vos tengas cable... Seria algo parecido a que dejen en frente de la puerta de tu casa un millon de dolares. Si lo dejaron ahi, que culpa tenes.
> Supuestamente no podrian darse cuenta.



En el contrato con tvcable, especifica que nos comprometemos a no modificar nada, ni cableado ni el módem y....

Además que debemos dejarlos entrar a la casa cuando sea necesario, a pesar de firmar esto, la ley nos protege y nos da la el derecho de no dejar entrar a nuestra casa a nadie a menos que tenga uan orden. En fin esas son cuestiones legales que toman mucho tiempo.

Aún así los provedores del servicio un una empresa con más peso que muchos de los usuarios, no falta alguna que tenga personal prepotente así que es bueno evitar cualquier riesgo.



			
				piojoman dijo:
			
		

> Los del cable lo que suelen hacer es ponerte un "filtro" o algo asi (cilindro) en el palo de luz donde estan todas las bocas.
> Segun me comento un flaco, dice que lo que tienen los "filtros" esos son un/unas resistencias rodeadas de una bobina, pero nunca puede desarmar una.



Eso más bien creo que se llama "bobina de shoke", es un recuerdo vago.

Pero en realidad es un dispositivo más elaborado, es un filtro pasabandas, contienen un circuito impreso con algunos cuantos componentes de montaje superficial, que hacen su trabajo.

Saludos


----------



## piojoman

Vuelvo a insistir, los del cable no se enteran de nada (eso espero), simplemente cuando ven que una toma no tiene ese "aparatito" que "nubla" los canales, avisan a la central si esta pagando el cable, sino lo hace simplemente se lo agrega, lo suelen hacer mas que nada cuando hacen una nueva conexion en el lugar. A mi tambien me agarran algunos canales, los altos, y algunos bajos, pero antes que esto ocurriera se veian todos de maravilla...
Yo no se nada de electronica, incluso me registre aca para aprender algo asi que si alguien sabe algo por favor me encantaria saber por lo menos la explicacion logica de este suceso.

Saludos!!!


----------



## l88_782

Mira esos tubitos que mencionas son filtros notch, yo he hecho algunos, decime de donde sos talves te puede ayudar acá en Viedma se utilizan esos, Lo que tienen adentro son capasitores y bobinas. no es jodido de armar pero todavía tengo problemas con los cálculos asique tengo que andar probando variando los valeros de las bobinas ,l pero los partidos los veo joya.


----------



## Leon Elec

Primero, si se viola a la ley ya que solo estás pagando por internet.

Segundo, los del cable no son idiotas y saben que la gente va a desconectar el cable para ver televisión, por lo que seguro pusieron una traba para no destornillar el cable del modem y por las dudas que lo logren (o no lo pusieron) colocan un filtro pasa alto, o sea, solo deja pasar las frecuencias altas que son las de internet. Podrás amplificarlo pero no lograras una buena señal.


----------



## l1z4rr4g4

Ya se que esta pokito olvidado el post pero ami me gustaria saver si algien ya logro armar o comprar algun filtro que ayude a mejorar la senal de cable ya que yo cuenta con cable y solo se ve los canales 2 al 31, los demas canales no se ven nada bien pero existe una senal muy baja  de imagen pero sin sonido, no okupa decodificador por k la senal va directa del cable a la television no se si podrian ayudar  
Por que muchos disen que si compra un amplificador lo uniko que se esta asiendo es aumenta el ruido y la mala senal mas no rectificarla del filtro que pone la compania.
Yo se que robar es delito pero esto no seria robar solo tener todo los canales basicos completos ya que si pago por el cable pero no todos los canales ya k me sale mas caro por tener el cable completo y el internet. Yo se que solo son filtros por que del cable que val al modem del inter le conecto una tv y solo se ven 13 canales y en las otras dos conexiones pa la tv se ven los 31 canales. He pensado en comprar un amplificador booster pero no se si me sirva


----------



## fernandob

Leon Elec dijo:
			
		

> Primero, *si se viola a la ley *ya que solo estás pagando por internet.
> 
> .




   

a mi no me sirven, no necesito codificado con a vecina que tengo enfrente   
igual avisen asi los hago y luego los regalo........hice algunas macanas en mi vida y quisiera unos 100 o 200 años de perdon para compensar


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, si se tratara de hacer un "filtro" que en este caso esta mal utilizado, pues no vamos a filtrar sino a "desfiltrar" , 

Sería muy bueno por que en caso de cualquier problema solo se lo quitamos y listo.

Sin embargo es algo un poco más grave, por que necesitan quitar un filtro que esta entre la acometida y el cable que va a la casa, son filtros pasabanda.

Uno de los fabricantes de estos filtros es:
http://www.ppc-online.com/products/trap_line/data/SNBR.php

Por ejemplo un filtro con la matrícula SNBR-6/78, indica que bloquea un rango de frecuencias desde la 6 hasta 78 Mhz.

Ese es el filtro que impide ver los canales más bajos.

Entonces si quita el filtro deben verse, pero el filtro esta en el poste en al acometida, es riesgoso tratar de quitarlo por que esta alto y es fácil que los del servicio se den cuenta, aunque a veces ellos olvidan ponerlos.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

se saca el filtro y se deja un conector con la misma carcaza del filtro


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> se saca el filtro y se deja un conector con la misma carcaza del filtro



Suena sencillo, pero no lo es.

Además sería más problema que encuentren un filtro modificado a que no lo hayen.

Saludos


----------



## Leon Elec

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> Leon Elec dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Primero, *si se viola a la ley *ya que solo estás pagando por internet.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a mi no me sirven, no necesito codificado con a vecina que tengo enfrente
> igual avisen asi los hago y luego los regalo........hice algunas macanas en mi vida y quisiera unos 100 o 200 años de perdon para compensar
Hacer clic para expandir...


NO creas en la frase que dice:

"ladrón que roba a ladrón, tiene 100 años de perdón"

Es un justificativo para el que roba. Pero no es cierto, es una mentira.


----------



## juan martinez

encontre esto no se si funcione, 
http://www.unicrom.com/tut_filtroPasaBanda.asp

creo que la idea es poner otro filtro pero de paso bajo, para contrarestar el filtro pasabanda de paso alto.


----------



## l1z4rr4g4

Si se sabe cuales son las senales que se estan filtrando por desir como desia un usuario por hay desia ejemplo de 6 a 75 hertz .
Se podrian desfiltrar esas senales?
Yo se algo de electronica (sircuitos integrados)ya que estudie bastante de eso y se armar esos circuitos pero no estoy muy seguro de k estan compuestos esos filtros , solo queria saber si dan alguna esperansa de que se pueda lograr contruir uno para no perder mi tiempo intentandolo


----------



## campeon

si tienes Internet por cable solamente en el poste esta colocado un filtro que parece un capacitor ese filtro bloquea la señal de los canales y solo pasa la frecuencia para el internet que va en los canales bajos por lo cual solo pudieras ver hasta el canal 10 maximo , si quieres ver los demas canales hay que quitar ese filtro desde el poste lo cual solo lo podra hacer un tecnico amable que te encuentres por ahi y que necesite llevar comida a sus hijos   !  al buen entendedor pocas palabras !



si tienen alguna otra duda estoy a la orden


----------



## Juanelo33

Mi pregunta es esta, por si alguien sabe y asi me pueda evitar un gasto, la tv tiene un amplificador moderado o debil en el sintonizador, los filtros que ponen en el poste los del cable son para dejar pasar algunas frecuencias y otras no "pero ahi están aunque muy débiles", porque todos los elecrónicos lo saben simplemente que el amplificador del sintonizador no puede amplificar estas señales tan pequeñas, entonces he estado a punto de comprar un boster activo de 35 Db que es el de mas rango que hay en el mercado, no se supone que eliminan el ruido y amplifican la señal,este boster lo venden para zonas alejadas de las ciudades donde las señales son muy debiles, si alguien me puede ayudar con la información se los agradecería.


----------



## capitanp

no un filtro pi es para una frecuenia especifica

pero se me ocurre que puedes adaptar un conformador de onda para esto


http://www.inictel.gob.pe/pdf/investigacion/redes conformadoras de onda trinagular a senoidal.pdf

habria que ver como reaciona ante una señal cuadrada


lo mismo pero web

http://sipan.inictel.gob.pe/internet/rvargas/pub01/Ramon.html


----------



## luife100

Yo tengo la misma duda. Aqui en donde vivo el internet llega en las frecuencias altas, del canal 75 para arriba. Con un booster en teoria esas señales filtradas por el filtro pasa altas deberían amplificarse y poder verse, pero en la practica tal vez no se amplifiquen lo suficiente como para que se vea bien, o también se amplifica el ruido. 

Además usando un booster de muchos decibeles amplificaría mucho las frecuencias altas que no fueron filtradas y no se se si una señal tan ampificada pueda dañar la tv.

Como sea son solo conjeturas que espero que alguien pueda resolver por favor.


----------



## crismar10

hola a todos vivo en galapagos y recientemente codificaron la señal de cable que era transmitida atraves de señal aerea tipo univisa con antenas california digital, pero ahora an puesto una codificacion con equipos encrytv, algien sabe como funciona esta codificacion y como la puedo abrir 
la sena de video sale como invertida y el audio se entrecorta
gracias


----------



## Andy21

hola, yo tengo un problema con algunos canales del cable, quisiera saber si un splitter resolucionaria mi problema. gracias de antemano


----------



## Ankin

y que pasaria si intento pasar algo de corriente electrica hacia el filtro?? con la intensión de quemar los transistores que bloquean la señal. gracias y disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## mobiusWalter

nesecito una ayuda que es muy aparte, quiero saber como codificar los canales de tv cable coaxial que estan codificados por ejemplo aqui en Bolivia los canales premiun, cine canal 2 , venus etc. para poder ver dicen que se necesita un filtro y aparte se paga la mensualidad, quisiera saber como hacer ese filtro? haber si alguien puede ayudarme


----------



## elneg

como desbloquear un decodificador Scientific Atlanta Modelo:8610X558.Les estare muy agradecidos por su ayuda


----------

